# yellow tang compatibility



## RLHam3

ok everybody this is a hypothetical question because i won't be able to follow through for a year or so. i've kept aquairums for 6 years so i have a basic idea of what i'm doing. but here is my question, what kind of the following species could go with a yellow tang and how many?

clownfish
butterfly fish 
goby
cleaning shrimp
crabs
starfish 
anenome
corals

i was also wondering if specifically a flame angle and a firefish would be compatible?(how many?)

also how large of a tank would i need to have and what kind of cleaning crew are we looking at?


----------



## onefish2fish

i wouldnt do more then 2 clowns of the same species in the same tank. what butterfly fish? the fish questions depend on your tank size, so i think its best to decide on a tank within your budget first then have your next step be your stocking plans. keep in mind the tank will prob. be one of the cheaper purchases as a qaulity skimmer and enough live rock is your filtration so these shouldnt be skipped. 
i personally dont like crabs as they will get whatever they can get ahold of and if it appears like they are doing good just give it time and you'll see lol. even hermit crabs IMO arnt any better as they tend to rip snails from shells just to find out they dont like that shell. the starfish is going to depend on which kind(s) and a mature, established tank is best ( for any invert ) 
which brings me to the next thing, anemones, which are also inverts so unless you have an established, properly setup tank i strongly suggest not getting one. if your only reason for wanting an anemone is for the clownfish this isnt the right reason for doing so. clowns are clowns and will host anything they feel safe/comfortable in which not always is the anemone anyways. ive seen clowns hosting powerheads,corals, live rock, the side of the tank .. just about anything.
i see corals, which now means the tank is going to need lights which is another expensive piece of equipment. the species of corals which you can keep will depend on your lighting you get. butterfly fish and corals can be an issue and some species of butterfly are for sure harder to keep then others. even the flame angel can be a problem in a reef, however this is prob. the best choice of any of the angels for a reef enviroment. infact out of any of them i personally would only introduce a flame but there are a few others that are similiar reef safe wise. the number of fire fish is also going to depend on tank size, 1 or 2 (introduced at the same time) is prob. your best bet, keep in mind these guys are known jumpers.
as for clean up crew, a mag float algae scraper, some kind of hand held razor and if you wish aqua gloves along with that a mixture of different snails is prob. going to be the best for a clean up crew (CUC)
can you please post more information on what size tank you wish to setup within your budget, what lighting you wish to get, skimmer/filtration/sump and anything and everything else you can include. this will be your first marine setup?
well, for the yellow tang to answer your original question i wouldnt put it in anything smaller then a 75 gallon tank, better yet a 100. i wouldnt add any species of tang to a tank of smaller size. if a tank of this size is out of the question just let me know and ill help you in picking a stock list.


----------



## Pasfur

I agree with every word above.

As to the Yellow Tang, if the tank size is large enough, Tangs as a family are compatible with almost any marine fish. The Yellow Tang will become territorial and needs to be added after less aggressive species, but it will mix with every fish you name, in the correct size aquarium.


----------



## Cody

I wouldnt put a Tang, nonetheless a Yellow Tang in anything smaller than a 125G.


----------



## RLHam3

we'll this question was hypothetical so i havn't bought the tank yet. and yeas i'm willing to invest a lotta money and time into this system.

lets say for fun nothing bigger than a 210


----------



## Pasfur

If this is a 210 gallon tank, then you are in good shape. I would also suggest that you skip the Butterflyfish. Even the easiest to keep of this family are best left for very experienced marine aquarists.


----------



## SuperFishFan

I agree 100% with OF2F's break down in this threads 2nd post. Really, nothing more to say after that. Pasfur's following post , I agree with also.






Cody said:


> I wouldnt put a Tang, nonetheless a Yellow Tang in anything smaller than a 125G.


Cody, just curious as to why you feel this about Tangs/(Yellow Tangs)?


----------



## SuperFishFan

Pasfur said:


> I would also suggest that you skip the Butterflyfish. Even the easiest to keep of this family are best left for very experienced marine aquarists.


Pasfur, Spoken like a seasoned aquarist! 

I can't tell you how many diferent species of Butterfly fish I went through(to the death) when I first started SW(years ago). Only to realize very quickly that they are probably thee most tempermental phylum in the saltwater aquarium hobby. Now, after years in the hobby I understand most species of butterfly fish and can pretty much master keeping them healthy and alive, although there are still some species that I try not to temp my self into buying (i.e. Bennett's, Threadfins, Heniochus, Indian, Rainfords, and a Long nose). Too bad, because they are some of the prettiest (especially the Bennetts and the Rainfords IMO).

A few of the easier to maintain species (in my personal experience) are Racoons, Saddled, Pakistani<my favs>, and Golden's) but that's just me.


----------



## onefish2fish

my long nose eats pellets, not that i feed it pellets but when i feed them to the other fish it will eat them.


----------



## SuperFishFan

onefish2fish said:


> my long nose eats pellets, not that i feed it pellets but when i feed them to the other fish it will eat them.


Don't you just love when fish act out of character? Almost gives them a 'dog' character trait LOL


----------

